# High resolution alfred palmer pictures



## SABURO (Feb 17, 2008)

For those interrested in high resolution and high quality WWII aircraft picture... and some of Alfred Palmer's most beautiful aircraft factory pictures...

follow this link :

Aviation | Shorpy :: History in HD

cheers,

Olivier


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2008)

oooooooo. I like em.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 17, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> oooooooo. I like em.


There is a whack more like it here. Including the same ones and more 
Color Photographs from the FSA and OWI Home Page


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 17, 2008)

Some great pics!!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Excellent find!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice  

TO


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 18, 2008)

Very cool, thanks guys


----------

